# Teemee's 30g tall reef wall



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I haven't posted at all since starting this tank, so I thought I might post some photos. My tank is primarily nps (non-photo synthetic), with various soft corals, some lps and a few acros. 
Its always a work in progress, and up until now its been more error than trials, but I think I've got a regimen set up that seems to work. Because of the numerous daily feedings primarily for the gorgonians, this tank has been by far the most work, except for maybe the dwarf seahorses....
I have some awesome fish, some of which are pictured here, others a bit too camera shy.
I have several mated pairs: orange-spotted watchmen gobies, yellow cave gobies (priolepsis cinctus), blue lined pipefish; several type of shrimp: sexies, cave shrimp, seagrass shrimp, cleaner shrimp, and more; and a few other cool finds: a japanese hovering cave goby (trimma tevegae) (pictured), golden angel, pygmy pink streaked wrasse, pygmy arrowhead wrasse (wetmorella nigropinnnata), a small ywg, a guinea fowl leopard wrasse, and one of 3 orange spotted filefish that I was able to convert to frozen food.
Constructive criticism is most welcome!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

FINALLY! Marg has a tank thread with photos! 

I'm always impressed by your work and your ability to make a tiny tank look like look huge. The only constructive criticism I'd offer is to learn how to turn your photos right-side-up  



teemee said:


>


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful tank Marg, gorgonians are really nice and I see the apple beeding chalice...great job..


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

wow, how did you get a mated pair orange-spotted gobies *.*. and how did u coondition your yellow clown to eat!?!

my only comment (and possible because im very bias on this) is add some suns! 

oh and careful of that gsp suffocating others (if thats gsp im seeing)


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

WOW thats a seriously cool tank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awesome! I do love the look of a tall tank


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice tank! I'm in the process of setting up the exact tank...which lights are you using may I ask? Also filters and skimmers? Any advice that you can give is much appreciated...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What are thems non-SPS fuzzy sticks?

Looks good - like the aurantia.....but I'm still getting Potters


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> What are thems non-SPS fuzzy sticks?
> 
> Looks good - like the aurantia.....but I'm still getting Potters


Do you mean my photosynthetic gorg? or my sps 
Sps is still colouring - until then you have to wait for pics...
You and your potters - hope you can find 3 that get along! lol


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't have a criticism for this tank. You've done things I would have never dared of attempting, good job!!!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

O.M.G. ...it's official, hell's frozen over! Haha, jk! Awesome looking tank Marg! Only, next time can you post the pictures right side up so we don't all have to crink our necks to figure out what we're looking at? LMAO.

Btw, how much was the hovering goby? Thinking of getting 1 or two possibly, thanks.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Cypher said:


> O.M.G. ...it's official, hell's frozen over! Haha, jk! Awesome looking tank Marg! Only, next time can you post the pictures right side up so we don't all have to crink our necks to figure out what we're looking at? LMAO.
> 
> Btw, how much was the hovering goby? Thinking of getting 1 or two possibly, thanks.


I'll try harder next time, I promise.
The Trimma tevegaes are $75. If you get one/more, can you pick up another one for me, too? RR is like going to the other side of the planet for me now that I'm carless.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Ouch. Yeah thats currently beyond my budget for a fish right now, but sounds about right for a rare fish. But I'll let you know the next time I plan on going there.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I was at SUM tonight and they just got about 3-4 feather starfish. They are freaking amazing filter feeders and require major spot feeding and high nutrient tank, I thought of yours. They are amazing!!!


----------

